# μίσθωση εργασίας = contract of employment or for provision of services



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

"Η διάταξη της προηγούμενης παραγράφου δεν εφαρμόζεται προκειμένου για αμοιβών οφειλόμενων σε μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου για υπηρεσίες αυτών που παρέχονται στην Εταιρεία στη βάση *ειδικής σχέσης μίσθωσης εργασίας* ή εντολής." (καταστατικό ΑΕ, παράγραφος σχετικά με τις αμοιβές-αποζημιώσεις των μελών ΔΣ)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Η ερώτησή μου αφορά και το ελληνικό κομμάτι, γιατί με τα εργατικά δεν είμαι καθόλου καλή και είμαι και λίγο καχύποπτη με τα νέα δεδομένα που επικρατούν. Όταν λέει "ειδική σχέση μίσθωσης εργασίας" μιλάει για εξαρτημένη εργασία, με σύμβαση ειδικού τύπου; Είναι δηλαδή μισθωτή εργασία; Ή εννοεί την σύμβαση για την παροχή συγκεκριμένου έργου, όπως γίνεται στις συμβάσεις έργου, οπότε δεν υφίσταται σχέση εργασίας; Και πως το αποδίδουμε; Εργατολόγος κανείς;;

Συγγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2010)

Οι μυστικές μου πληροφορίες από τα μυστικά υπόγεια των μυστικών σοφών της Lawland λένε ότι ο όρος _μίσθωση εργασίας_ χρησιμοποιούταν παλιότερα, πριν μεταγλωττιστεί ο Αστικός Κώδικας από την καθαρεύουσα στη δημοτική το 1982. Σήμερα, ο αντίστοιχος όρος είναι _σύμβαση εργασίας_. Ωστόσο, προσοχή: ο όρος _σύμβαση εργασίας_ δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα εξαρτημένη εργασία (μάλιστα ο μεταγλωττισμένος ΑΚ έχει αποτελέσει αντικείμενο κριτικής ως προς τον όρο που επιλέχθηκε), αλλά είτε εξαρτημένη εργασία, είτε απλώς σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Στη θέση σου, θα επέλεγα να γράψω *contract of employment or for provision or services*, περιφραστικά δηλαδή.

Επίσης, αυτό εδώ είναι λάθος, έτσι; 

«Η διάταξη της προηγούμενης παραγράφου δεν εφαρμόζεται *προκειμένου για αμοιβών οφειλόμενων* σε μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου για υπηρεσίες αυτών που παρέχονται στην Εταιρεία στη βάση ειδικής σχέσης μίσθωσης εργασίας ή εντολής.»


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, Παλ Αύρα μου! Νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο αυτό που μου προτείνεις!



Palavra said:


> Επίσης, αυτό εδώ είναι λάθος, έτσι;



Μόνο ο τόνος :) 

Καλή συνέχεια στο δικό σου!
:) :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μόνο ο τόνος.


Προκειμένου για αμοιβές οφειλόμενες είναι το σωστό, λέω εγώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 25, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Προκειμένου για αμοιβές οφειλόμενες είναι το σωστό, λέω εγώ.



Ορθότατο. Ή άμα ήθελε ντε και καλά γενικές ο συντάκτης "προκειμένου* περί *αμοιβών..."


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 25, 2010)

Α! Ναι! Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο! Απλά είχα μπερδευτεί τόσο με το νόημα που η σύνταξη ήταν το τελευταίο που πρόσεξα. :)


----------

